# Do My Wheels Fit The Look Of My Car ???



## GOGOGTO (Aug 25, 2006)

uiljk,.uyokl.,o,86olo886l87o.,oooooooooooooooo


----------



## Groucho (Sep 11, 2004)

_Niiiiiiiiiiiiice._ :cool


----------



## PEARL JAM (Sep 6, 2005)

VERY sweet! They go well with black!:cheers


----------



## nagoat (Oct 21, 2006)

Think they look great! i'm lookin for new 18's myself.
havin trouble findin ones i like that fit.
any suggestions?


----------



## JMM (Feb 16, 2005)

The wheels AND the car look great. Now...get the dealer decal off the trunk!


----------



## 707GTOLS2 (Aug 31, 2005)

Are those Powdercoated?
They look sweet!!!


GasTires&Oil's 04 GOAT same rims


----------



## AudiAaron (Oct 6, 2006)

I like them in the gunmetal, but not chrome. 

Big 2nd on getting the dealer sticker off the back.


----------



## Speedlyte (Sep 30, 2006)

GOGOGTO said:


> Do you think they look good with my car ??? I had two people that said they didn't and I think they do (i guess i would seeing how it's my car) What do you think ???


That thing looks bad a**.....good job


----------



## GOGOGTO (Aug 25, 2006)

the dealer sticker is off. I took it off after I took these pics. They are the reason I really noticed it... Thanks for the comments


----------



## GOGOGTO (Aug 25, 2006)

707GTOLS2 said:


> Are those Powdercoated?
> They look sweet!!!
> 
> 
> GasTires&Oil's 04 GOAT same rims



No they're not powtercoated. I ordered them in Black Ice. It's basically a Polished wheel with a light coat of Black misted over them... Almost like putting window tint over a polished wheel. Thanks for the comment...


----------



## GOGOGTO (Aug 25, 2006)

nagoat said:


> Think they look great! i'm lookin for new 18's myself.
> havin trouble findin ones i like that fit.
> any suggestions?


I love my wheels !! They are 19's but they make them in an 18 also, never seen a set though...


----------



## raven1124 (Sep 23, 2005)

I think they look great. If they make you happy, then who cares what other people think.


----------



## CPO's GTO (Jul 1, 2006)

Very Nice! Amazing color...Really enhances the overall look 
of 'badness'. Well Done! :willy: 
P.S. How much did they set you back if you don't mind?


----------



## GOGOGTO (Aug 25, 2006)

CPO's GTO said:


> Very Nice! Amazing color...Really enhances the overall look
> of 'badness'. Well Done! :willy:
> P.S. How much did they set you back if you don't mind?


The wheels were $205.00 each and the tires were $228.00 each.. Mounting and balancing was around $100.00 for all 4 , I had them filled with nitrogen...


----------



## mlyon (Oct 7, 2006)

I have said it once and I will say it again, your GOAT is sweet...one of the nicest ones on here...What kind of rims are those?


----------



## Raven02TA (Oct 24, 2006)

hmmm definatelt different. Very nice. they go well with the car


----------



## GOGOGTO (Aug 25, 2006)

mlyon said:


> I have said it once and I will say it again, your GOAT is sweet...one of the nicest ones on here...What kind of rims are those?


They are 19x8 ROH Furys in Black Ice...


----------

